# Doing chains on the "BEAST" aka W8



## nevester (May 13, 2008)

Basically going to do a slight walk through of doing chain's on a W8 in pictures. Also when I say slight I mean not a step by step walk through.






Didn't take picture's right from the beginning with the front end still on but here we go anyways with it all removed.






After you disconnect all your wires and hose's (don't forget where anything goes) and disconnect any suspension part's necessary hook it all up to the table special tool #..... Now slowly drop it down after also unbolting the sub-frame, so it can all come down in one piece then stare in awww. 




As you can tell by this point the wiring harness basically completely comes off of the engine minus a few connector's in the front. The exhaust manifolds come off, axles disconnected, and sub-frame dropped down on the table.








_Modified by nevester at 1:14 AM 3-3-2010_

_Modified by nevester at 1:16 AM 3-3-2010_

_Modified by nevester at 1:26 AM 3-3-2010_

_Modified by nevester at 1:07 PM 3-3-2010_

_Modified by nevester at 10:29 PM 3-18-2010_ 


_Modified by nevester at 10:58 PM 3-18-2010_


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Doing chains on the "BEAST" aka W8 (nevester)*

Glad to see you are an enthusiastic W8 tech! I didn't catch your location...


----------



## greengeeker (Jun 29, 2007)

nevester said:


> Also when I say slight I mean not a step by step walk through


and by "slight" you meant incomplete


----------



## bajamike (Nov 5, 2010)

Is it running yet? 
I thought my 86 AUDI was bad...

Mike


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

I remember them doing that to my V10 TDI... same table, I believe.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

VR6W8 said:


> I remember them doing that to my V10 TDI... same table, I believe.


you mean this one 








did an ac compressor on this one


----------



## bajamike (Nov 5, 2010)

What were they thinking...:banghead: :screwy:
Doing that much work just to replace AC compressor... 
I know you probably did a bit more (I hope anyway) than that to justify dropping the drive train out like that.

Mike


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

really only took about an hour or so to drop it. 
vw made that one easyopcorn:
prob cuz they knew it would come out alot lol


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

you did not support the engine correctly, there is a frame you are supposed to use
one of my favorite jobs to do..


----------



## sunnykk (Sep 20, 2012)

*Doing chains on the "BEAST" aka W8*

Basically going to do a slight walk through of doing chain's on a W8 in pictures. Also when I say slight I mean not a step by step walk through.


----------



## bavareze (Sep 15, 2009)

*mounts removal*

Hello.

I must replace the motor mounts on my W8. From these pictures looks like I have to drop the subframe with the engine still attached and then gain access.

Is that accurate? How much do I have do drop the frame and engine to do it? Do I have to disconnect everything, same as for an engine swap? I mean exhaust, hoses, wires, suspension and steering rod ends?

Thanks!


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

Do you need an alignment after dropping the engine like that?


----------



## Jayj (Jul 1, 2011)

fond memories of that table. Some jackass broke the hand held controller so it just made it that much more interesting.


----------

